# Cant stick to a strict diet then try this



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I have posted various threads regarding loosing some weight around the mid section and received some great advice from a number of you. I must be honest and say some of the diet or eating plans are immposable for some people including myself especially as im returning to the sport after some years of eating ****.

I have taken bits of advice from various members at this forum including my own tried and tested ideas and this is what i have come up with. Before i get people saying this is not a good diet plan or i shouldnt be eating that or this if i want to loose weight, I allready know this but this is what i find i can stick to very easily and it seems to be working.

Basically what im saying is their are all these diets that are out their but not many of us can stick to them long term but this i find very easy and managable. You could also use this maybe to start off with and then get stricter if you wish but by eating the meal plan below I am loosing 4lbs a week which is spot on for me. Loose too much weight too quick and its not good for you but if you dont see any weight lose then you loose your motivation so this is what i do TRY IT, IT WORKS

Meal 1 oats

strawberrys

multi vitamin pill

Meal 2 chicken with seasoning to add flavour

brocalli

Meal 3 chicken as above

brocalli

Meal 4 Protein whey shake

Meal 5 Chicken kebab with salad but no mayo

Like i have said this isnt a perfect diet by any means but im loosing 4lbs a week and weight training 4 times a week. If i get a craving i also have the odd packet of crisps, naughty i know but its working so who cares.

This will hopefully help those of you struggling on a diet unless im the only one who finds it hard lol.

Obviously drink lots of water

I STARTED THIS DIET NEARLY 3 WEEKS AGO AT AROUND 210lbs, I NOW WEIGHT 200lbs DEAD, SHAME CHRISTMAS IS AROUND THE CORNER lol


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally I think 3-4lbs is WAY too much to be losing each week. A LOT of this will be muscle. Granted you lose a lot of water when you first start dieting, but to be consistently losing this means you're catabolic, unless you're running a lot of anabolics with this.

I think 1-2lbs a week should be the maxiumum you should be losing.

By the looks of your diet, although you don't post quantities, I'm guessing it's around 1200 calories / day, which unless you weigh the wrong side of 120lbs, is FAR too little. You'll end up slowing down your metabolism vastly with this.

I also note no protein in your first meal, which is problematic especially first thing. I also note almost no fats in your diet.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tyson

I have to bump big here, the diet is very harsh and unbalanced

I'm glad you are loosing weight but if yo stick to this you will be like the walking dead within 3 weeks or so. This is when all glycogen stores are depleted and you start to canabolise muscle for energy

If you want to inprove the diet add veg, small quantities of rice or oats, and 4 tbsp olive oil through the day with meals

2 more meals would be a good addition, or upping the protein if 5 meals is all you have time for in your day

Dont despair mate as you will have had a good chunk of that glycogen away so you will be burning fat and I think NO significant tissue wil be lost

Make the necesary adjustments to the diet and re post.....you will get there mate


----------



## McRoNiX (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree. I don't know anything bout gaining weight, but I know a bit bout losing it. 4lbs a week is a lot. The last 4 weeks of my diet have been..

week 1: 4lbs

week 2: 4lbs

week 3: break even

week 4: gain 2lbs

This is the results of a very low calorie diet with a lot of CV work, maybe excluding the last week which has been a bit slack on my part. 2lbs a week is prob most u want to lose whilst maintaining a balanced diet. I often worry I may lose weight too quick, but at the same time I eat a lot of veg and LOADS of fruit. The key is to burn more calories than you eat. So do some heavy CV 3 times a week and just cut down on the fatty, unhealthy foods. First 3 weeks I had no chocolate, no crisps, cakes, etc, etc. Was very hard and now get monster cravings  but I still dont eat any crisps due to the unhealthyness and eat other fatty foods in moderation. Not lecturing btw, far from it, just my view  gd luck.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Meal 1 oats

strawberrys

multi vitamin pill

Need protein but looks good.

Meal 2 chicken with seasoning to add flavour

brocalli

Not bad actually.

Meal 3 chicken as above

brocalli

I like that.

Meal 4 Protein whey shake

I asume this is post workout drink.

Meal 5 Chicken kebab with salad but no mayo

This is not bad eather.

With the right portions there is no problem with this diet.

The only problem is dont count that post workout out drink as a meal.

So you are one meal short. Toss in some fish. It is the bomb.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for that winger, I dont want to change this diet as it works for me. I appreciate the other comments as well and you are all probally right but it is working so i dont see the point in change,

Winger the protein drink is straight after training, I have allways beleive in protein not carbs straight after training especially a drink as it gets to the muscles quick when they are hurting after a workout.

To add to other comments i do have a fruit item after meal 5 usally a grapefruit, i could eat these all day LUV EM.

One question is that while this is working what body fat should i get down too before i start to bulk up again, Im not into the six pack thing though i do like a flat stomach but the shredded look is not for me i like a smooth but musclular phisique.

What i dont understand is i have a BF chart thing but surely if i put my height and wight in then the result surley isnt accurate if someone who doesnt train wouldnt have muscle, As muscle weighs more then surly it will say im holding more BF than i actaully am is this correct.

According to the chart 25% BF is considered just inside the healthy area, for my height that would mean i would have to weigh 158lbs. I currently weigh 200lbs which means i would need to loose a further 42lbs THAT MUST BE BOLLOCKS, THEIR WONT BE NOTHING LEFT OF ME LET ALONE THIS BEING AN IMMPOSABLE GOAL, THAT WOULD BE A 3 STONE WEIGHT LOSS, THAT CANT BE RIGHT


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

First off Tyson, your diet looks better this time than before.

Eat a protein with that first meal.

Add some carbs to meals 2, 3, and 4.

Second, I would only lose a max of 1.5 lbs a week. 1 lb would be better as this is 3500 cal reduction in a week and this is about right.

Your first week or weeks will be higher weight loss but this is not much more than some fat and alot of water.

4 lbs a week?

Sorry, too much weight loss here.

You will lose as much muscle as fat here, which fat can be lost as about as fast as it can be gained and muscle can be lost faster than it can be gained.

Once that muscle is gone you will work much harder getting it back than losing it.

Also in about 3-4 weeks time you wont lose any more weight here. You are not eating enough calories so the metabolism will slow down (up to 35%) to try catch up to the restricted calories.

Guess what, when you go off your diet you will be putting on some weight as your metabolism will be depressed.

Simple, add a protein to that first meal, add carbs to the next 3 meals (not alot).

Add 1 snack in there (ballanced), and dont lose more than 1.0-1.5 lbs a week.

Your cals are too low.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

So what do you advise as an added protein to my first meal ? is two scoops of whey powder in my porridge enough. Also what added carbs would you advise for the other meals


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, I scoop of whey for every 1/2 cup (uncooked) oats.

Dont cook the oats with the protein in it add later.

Other meals, meal (2) I would add a small apple to it (22 grams)

Meal (3) small amount of brown whole grain rice.

Meal (4) vegetables. (radish, celery, spinish, broccoli, caluiflower (sp), preferrably a green vegge but mix the colors up to get the most out of your meals for nutrition sake.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

olive oil guys

we need fats trust me!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

flax is another good source too.

Thanks Jimmy my man.

Avacado, nuts, olives, flax seed, fish oils (not cod liver oil) all are good choices for good fats. Macadamia nuts have the most monounsaturated fat of any nut, 1 gram per nut.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tyson, I am 206 right now at 5'8". I look good at 180 lbs. Loose 20 and then post a pic.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

TYSON said:


> According to the chart 25% BF is considered just inside the healthy area, for my height that would mean i would have to weigh 158lbs. I currently weigh 200lbs which means i would need to loose a further 42lbs THAT MUST BE BOLLOCKS, THEIR WONT BE NOTHING LEFT OF ME LET ALONE THIS BEING AN IMMPOSABLE GOAL, THAT WOULD BE A 3 STONE WEIGHT LOSS, THAT CANT BE RIGHT


Don't use charts to tell you what you should weigh. Charts are for "average" people who don't work out and eat junk food.

Use mathematics instead:

You're 200lbs @ 25% bodyfat = 50lbs of fat and 150lbs of lean mass.

If you lose 20lbs of fat and keep the same muscle mass, you'll still be 150lbs of lean mass, but with 30lbs of fat. That's a total of 180lbs with 17% bodyfat.

If you lose 30lbs of fat and keep the same muscle mass, you'll still be 150lbs of lean mass, but with 20lbs of fat. That's a total of 170lbs with 12% bodyfat. This is where you'll REALLY start to look and feel great.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> Don't use charts to tell you what you should weigh. Charts are for "average" people who don't work out and eat junk food.
> 
> Use mathematics instead:
> 
> ...


Where did I leave my calculator?...............lol Nice post as usual Big.

Tyson, Just go by bodyfat percent.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Whats wrong with cod liver oil hacks???????????


----------



## IanHuk (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys, what about Egg whites and more Egg whites, cant believe nobody mentioned them. I eat at least 6 whites every morning.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

You may not beleive this but when i used to train i would drink 24 egg whites daily, yeah i know i cant beleive it either but i couldnt do all that again lol


----------



## IanHuk (Sep 24, 2004)

Tyson it must have cost you a fortune mate, It's bad enough only having six a day, i could'nt afford anymore than that.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

It did cost a fortune m8, but i was younger and living at home at the time so only paid my mum house keeping and the rest of wages went on bodybuilding and gear lol


----------

